# Awning Cleaner?



## Mike&Mary (Aug 13, 2007)

What is the best cleaner for our Outback awning? Has a little dirt and spots that could turn to mold if we let it go. How about some ideas?
M&M


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Try spraying the awning with Simple Green and roll the awning up for about 15 min
THen hose it off

Don


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

We use bleach/water mixture (1part bleach,2 parts water). Scrub with brush and rinse well and it looks brand new.

Lori


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Try spraying the awning with Simple Green and roll the awning up for about 15 min
> THen hose it off
> 
> Don


I do the same. I also have an extendable car wash soft brush that I use for a stain

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> Try spraying the awning with Simple Green and roll the awning up for about 15 min
> THen hose it off
> 
> Don


I do the same. I also have an extendable car wash soft brush that I use for a stain

Thor
[/quote]

Exacty what we do


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I use the Simple Green soap and a quarter cup bleach, mixed with about 3-4 gallons of water. I have a long-handled soft-bristle brush that I use to scrub both top and bottom of the awning, and I then roll it up for 10-15 minutes and let it sit. Then I unroll and rinse it off and it looks like new again.

The biggest problem we have is mildew. Any time it rains, water gets inside the awning - even when it's rolled up and sitting in storage. Then when I unroll it the next time, it is all wet. And if it has sat for 3-4 weeks or longer, the mildew starts back in again. Short of replacing the awning with an upgrade to an awning that rolls up inside a protective cover, I can't figure out a way to prevent water from getting into the rolled up awning.

Anyone have a solution for this?

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> Short of replacing the awning with an upgrade to an awning that rolls up inside a protective cover, I can't figure out a way to prevent water from getting into the rolled up awning.
> 
> Anyone have a solution for this?
> 
> Mike


How about an awning for your awning??


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Mix: 1 C bleach, 1 C distilled white vinegar, 1 gallon water. Spray on both sides of the awning, let sit for 10-15 minutes (don't let it dry), hose off.

We found that this gets everything off. No need to scrub.


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

I know this is an old thread but just came upon it. We use Tilex Mold and Mildew cleaner. Hose down the awning with water, spray the product on and let it set a few minutes, then hose back off with water. Works without labor.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Old thread or not, it's great to bump these once in a while.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Oxyclean. Mix with water, slosh on, roll up, wait 15, rinse off. Gets most junk off. Might have to try the vinegar solution too.


----------

